# Pensacola hogfish



## K-man (Oct 18, 2011)

Well this is a first for me. I've heard there are hogfish in these waters but never actually seen one, until Yesterday. He measured 21". 

It was a nice break from killing lionfish all day for the Guns + hoses spear fishing tournament. Got 155 lionfish and came in second.

Cudos to No Worryz for getting the most lionfish and to Firefish for coming in third. (He let me take second, said something about equipment failure. I didn't buy it...)

Mark


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice! How'd it eat?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice! By buddy shot a small one last summer. It was the first one I had seen in the Northern Gulf.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Those are some fine eating fish.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats on the hogfish.... that's a nice bonus to any fishing trip.. 

the K-crew did well over the weekend as we boated over 518 lionfish 'tween the 3 of us.... Not too shabby...


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Fine eating is right ! Nice !!!


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

over around st george and dog island they get lots of them spear fishing dont understand why they are not here because thets just east no further south


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

Cool! I actually caught a juvenille hog while fishing a couple weekends ago.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice work!!!......Poor mans lobster!!!....D-Vine!!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Make a cool looking mount fer a man cave!!! Way ta clear out some of them lions too!!!


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

Man what I would give to be a boy in the keys catching lobster and shooting grouper and hogfish with the old man and my brothers. Did he give you a nice broadside target? They seem to make it easy for ya.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Sweet.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I've seen 2 or 3 hogs here in Pensacola but nothing that big. The red grouper have migrated up here somewhat maybe the hogs will follow. Great eating there also...


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

That's awesome dude, congrats!


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats K-man, on both Lionfish and the Hog. A good dive buddy always let's his mate take first right No Worryz? Good on all of you guys, I never doubted you guys would be in the $$$$, and that includes you too Sir Firefish.


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

now that..in the upper gulf...im impressed....cool.....:thumbsup:


----------

